
Ask HN: Who is firing? - ychandler
Given the impending doom and gloom about free money drying up, would it make sense to have a &quot;Who is Firing&quot; thread on Hacker News?
======
DrScump
NFL's Officiating department, one would hope.

------
aayala
;)

